# Another video from our last gig.



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/user/oldstereoband?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/OY5G-WUrVbI

Come see us on December 30th at the Elmdale Tavern in Ottawa. 
$8 in advance and $10 at the door.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice tune.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Will try to come out on the 30th. Good tune!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Love it! Really great groove and great playing!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just "liked" your page on FB!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Great! Much appreciated.


----------

